
Snapchat Spectacles – here's what it's like - tech_h
https://www.cnet.com/products/snapchat-spectacles/preview/
======
JumpCrisscross
> _No one was sent any Spectacles to review, and they 're not in stores.
> Instead, pop-up dispensers have become the only way that early adopters can
> line up and grab a pair to try. A single yellow "Snapbot" vending machine
> that looks like a minion emerged in Los Angeles, and is now moving around
> the country to undisclosed locations. People had to line up to buy one
> before the supply ran out._

Savvy, modern marketing job.

